# Whats the deal with...



## MrD (Nov 9, 2010)

kids wearing their headlamps like a fucking fashion accessory? 
Explain this madness!!


----------



## MiztressWinter (Nov 9, 2010)

Really? I hate wearing one unless it's of necessity. The feeling of it on my freaking forehead is pretty darn annoying. I sure wouldn't just leave it up there. 

Maybe this is a failed attempt to start a new trend?


----------



## MrD (Nov 9, 2010)

Whoops, I should clarify:
"....kids wearing their headlamps * around their necks*...."


----------



## MiztressWinter (Nov 9, 2010)

Lol I was picturing kids walking around with them up on their foreheads....

Either way, on the road, I have a little bag for mine (something similar to the bag a bottle of crown royal comes in) and it stays in my pack until necessary to see at night. then it's usually just used for said purpose and immediately put away not to cause attention.


----------



## trystero (Nov 9, 2010)

i thought this thread was going to be about airline food


----------



## MrD (Nov 9, 2010)

That or magnets, how do THEY work?


----------



## MiztressWinter (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## trystero (Nov 9, 2010)

miracles, apparently.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 9, 2010)

It's done in order to signal 

"I'm down with whatever... even after dusk!"

only badasses are down after dark!


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Nov 10, 2010)

i thought you meant regular house lamps. was thinking, sheesh this guy doesnt know how to party...


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Nov 10, 2010)

whats the deal with peanuts


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 11, 2010)

At night I'll put one around my neck if I know I'll be in the dark for a while. Sometime I fall asleep with it on and just forget about it. Around the neck is just a good place to put it. I always end up losing the damn things.


----------

